# Onsted State Game Area?



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Any one hunt this area???I would like to give it a shot for some rabbit with my Dad soon.We hunted it 10-15 years ago with out dogs and got a few shots off but didnt get one that time.I now have a couple of dogs and would like to give it a shot.Hopefully coyotes are not a problem as they have been at a other spot we used to hunt.Any info would be great.Thanks and happy hunting


----------



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

I also used to hunt that spot, but it was at least 10 years ago for me also. Good luck on finding the bunnies. I'm sure they are still out there.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I deer hunt the game area. I have not seen to many rabbits. That place is loaded with yotes might be the reason y.


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

I have hunted it a few times without a lot of rabbits I did'nt have a dog. It is really thick and hard to hunt. Not too many people which is good.


----------

